# Uber's Napoleon Moment



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

* https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-07-13/uber-s-napoleon-moment*
*https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-07-13/uber-s-napoleon-moment*
*Uber's Napoleon Moment *
By  Leila Abboud 
July 13, 2017 10:05 AM EDT
 
He probably wouldn't agree, but it's fortunate in one way for Travis Kalanick that he's no longer in charge of Uber Technologies Inc. At least he won't have to deal with the inevitable Napoleon comparisons that would have come his way this week.

Just like the French military leader, Uber has had to beat a hasty retreat from Russia. After a similar withdrawal from China, it's clear that world domination doesn't come easy, even for a company that revolutionized the way people get from A to B.

That said, Uber's sale of its Russian ride-hailing business to local search giant Yandex NV is the smart thing to do. It is strategically backing away from an unwinnable market, where the government favors domestic players.

This is similar to last year's China exit, when Uber sold to Didi Chuxing. The California-based company will keep a 36.6 percent stake in a newly merged Russian business, valued at $3.7 billion after capital injections from both parties. Since Russia isn't nearly as big a market as China, handing over to Yandex probably won't cut Uber's losses by much. Uber told the Financial Times it had lost about $170 million in the Russian market overall. Chinese losses were in the billions.

The New York Times reported that the Yandex deal was largely negotiated before Kalanick was deposed. This highlights the malaise at Uber. Other profound questions need to be answered about its future, but the toppling of its founder after a string of scandals leaves it in a strange limbo. It needs to hire a CEO, general counsel and chief financial officer. It's hard to imagine a strategic decision as big as the Russia deal being made now. There's no one to make it.

If Uber has become less ambitious globally, that has very big implications. India is another market with well-funded and tenacious competitors. Local operator Ola raised $250 million from Softbank in April. Uber might have to swallow a painful truth: that smartphone-powered ride-hailing businesses don't have high competitive barriers. It's not a winner-takes-all market. 
Its go-it-alone approach on self-driving car research also looks a little quixotic given the competition from the autos and tech industry giants. The purchase of Otto, a self-driving truck company, has turned into an expensive legal distraction after Google parent Alphabet Inc. claimed that Otto's founder stole its trade secrets.

Maybe a more collaborative approach to autonomous vehicle development would help. Uber's main U.S. competitor, Lyft Inc., has teamed up with Google's Waymo and General Motors Co. Kalanick would no doubt hate the idea of being like modest little Lyft, which was valued at $7.5 billion in its last funding round.

A re-calibration of Uber's ambitions might make its investors anxious too. You need an awful lot of expectation to justify a valuation of about $69 billion valuation. Roughly $15 billion of private capital was meant to power it to dominance. A more modest, kinder Uber may not be the world-changing force that Kalanick wanted it to be. Investors might have cause to regret it too.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Its biggest problem are its investors. When they realize uber is a taxi company not a tech company who got to the top by charging riders less than Half of its smaller competitors and subsidizing drivers in the meantime, the money supply will dry up and the lawsuits will crush it.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

"It needs to hire a CEO, general counsel and chief financial officer"

That makes me wonder who has been making all the decisions since Travis got fired.
Since then, tips, insurance, booking fees increase, 50%+ of some fares skimmed by Uber, 2 minute timer, etc.

These were all someones ideas that executive management said no to, until Uber lacked executive management.
Is there a battle royal among senior managers for power?
Please do not pin your hopes on them, they are the ones responsible for implementing every unethical/illegal move that Uber made when kalinick was CEO. And they implemented these obviously unethical procedures without remorse.
Each department seems to be trying different things without a cohesive strategy.

Te Board needs to hire new executive management. These need to replace every unethical senior manager below them.
If the board does not hire quickly and empower the new executives to remove the ones below that joyously implemented all the unethical actions, then the Board shamelessly has failed again.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Uber is leaderless. Nobody wants to run Uber because Uber has built a degrading culture. Wants to degrade Drivers benefits and rights by misclassifying Drivers. Wants to degrade the law by corrupting Gov't officials. Almost everything about Uber is degrading. Uber Math. Uber Accounting. No mention of Uber's legal dept that allowed all the degradation.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Ca$h4 said:


> Uber is leaderless. Nobody wants to run Uber because Uber has built a degrading culture. Wants to degrade Drivers benefits and rights by misclassifying Drivers. Wants to degrade the law by corrupting Gov't officials. Almost everything about Uber is degrading. Uber Math. Uber Accounting. No mention of Uber's legal dept that allowed all the degradation.


False.

Looks like Ariana Huffington is salivating at the mouth for the chance to take over.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> False.
> 
> Looks like Ariana Huffington is salivating at the mouth for the chance to take over.


She doesn't look like she is salivating. Maybe she is FAKE SALIVATING. LIKE THE FAKE SMILE.









*
https://qz.com/1011130/the-uber-exe...eff-holden-arianna-huffington-cheng-wei-didi/*


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Closing down sale. Everything must go.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Ubereater said:


> Closing down sale. Everything must go.


And cheap! No need to tip!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBER


Ca$h4 said:


> * https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-07-13/uber-s-napoleon-moment*
> *Uber's Napoleon Moment *
> By  Leila Abboud
> July 13, 2017 10:05 AM EDT
> ...


UBER FIRE SALE !



ABC123DEF said:


> And cheap! No need to tip!


2 for1

Dear Uber " Partners"

Your checks may be late next week . . .



Ca$h4 said:


> * https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2017-07-13/uber-s-napoleon-moment*
> *Uber's Napoleon Moment *
> By  Leila Abboud
> July 13, 2017 10:05 AM EDT
> ...


So .. . .
how much did Uber lose in the 2nd quarter ?

More or less than the 1st quarter ?



Ca$h4 said:


> She doesn't look like she is salivating. Maybe she is FAKE SALIVATING. LIKE THE FAKE SMILE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting photograph . . .
Looks like she is on her way OUT OF THE PICTURE.

( im a big fan of Symbolism)



Brooklyn said:


> False.
> 
> Looks like Ariana Huffington is salivating at the mouth for the chance to take over.


Lol
So you wanted to be RINGMASTER ?

Start juggling snakes . . .NOW !

( she Set this stage ! Now, she must Perform on it)(perform or perish)


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Ca$h4 said:


> Uber might have to swallow a painful truth: that smartphone-powered ride-hailing businesses don't have high competitive barriers. It's not a winner-takes-all market.


q

The cheaper than a cab strategy meets its Waterloo. Travis like Napoleon left a trail of destruction delusional lies, to feed his meglomania before being exiled. Sustainably clearly means a smaller uber with realistic rates that give drivers fair compensation rather than shared pain in trying to drive out the competition in a quixotic race to the bottom.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

World Bankers decided Napoleons fate.
The Louisiana purchase was a desperate attempt to finance Napoleons efforts to salvage loss.

History repeats.

Bankers reuse formulas that work.

" Fate of Nations"
Fate of Business.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> World Bankers decided Napoleons fate.
> The Louisiana purchase was a desperate attempt to finance Napoleons efforts to salvage loss.
> 
> History repeats.
> ...


Campaigns both military and business cost money. Americas rise was when Briton ran out of money after WW I. Travis is guilty of massive overreach fueled by the hype of things like self driving cars and right before his exile the ludicrous flying car concept.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

To the victors go the spoils.

Wonder what taxes will be like in a Conquered Nation ?


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

I reckon they should hire Chet from the "From dusk till Dawn" movie, the spruker dude at the Titty Twister bar... For a quick sale:

"All right, uber, uber, uber! Come on in uber lovers! Here at the Titty Twister we're slashing uber in half! Give us an offer on our vast selection of uber, this is a Uber blow out! All right, we got white uber, black uber, Spanish uber, yellow uber, we got hot uber, cold uber, we got wet uber, we got

[sniffs]

smelly uber, we got hairy uber, bloody uber, we got snappin' uber, we got silk uber, velvet uber, Naugahyde uber, we even got horse uber, dog uber, chicken uber! Come on, you want uber, come on in, Uber lovers! If we don't got it, you don't want it!

Attention uber shoppers! Take advantage of our penny uber sale! If you buy one piece of uber at the regular price, you get another piece of uber of equal or lesser value for only a penny! Try and beat Uber for a penny! If you can find cheaper Uber anywhere else, f*** it !"


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

This is only a temporary setback. I'm confident Uber is more corrupt than Russia and China combined!


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

When you become too big as a private company, always keep your head down and never challenge the establishment or you get shot. Uber has gone to the extent of becoming an outlaw and it is more than likely to suffer the fate of Sundance kid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> This is only a temporary setback. I'm confident Uber is more corrupt than Russia and China combined!


You may be right.
But
Uber doesnt have State Executions
Or Siberia.



rembrandt said:


> When you become too big as a private company, always keep your head down and never challenge the establishment or you get shot. Uber has gone to the extent of becoming an outlaw and it is more than likely to suffer the fate of Sundance kid.


Uber always was an Outlaw
Outlaw that became Establishment.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Our economy allows degradation. Uber isn't special, or exceptionally unethical. This forum blows my mind sometimes. 


yojimboguy said:


> This is only a temporary setback. I'm confident Uber is more corrupt than Russia and China combined!


Corrupted by what? They're a business. In the West, businesses are amoral. They do what they can to succeed financially. For centuries a major factor is how well u can exploit labor. The fact that America politically, is highly anti-labor in recent decades is a successful cultural coup by the business class. ****ing Exxon got one of their lizard kings to head the state dept here to make US foreign policy an arm of Exxon's corporate strategy. That's what corruption is. Uber is just what happens to be in the news. The whole economy is unethical. The rulers like it that way. Uber's just trying to win their little part of it. Their leadership, as do many Western business leaders, believe they should pay labor the least amount possible while still able to keep workers. They consider that ethical. I hope regular people eventually realize the implications of that. Uber isn't special. All that's unethical about them is normal to the Western business class. That has global repercussions. 
Trump will save us 


tohunt4me said:


> Dear Uber " Partners"
> 
> Your checks may be late next week


I am expecting this to happen some day. Like, they're possibly going to tank one day and they'll probably not be sensible in the lead up to it. Just complete denial. Then, if they suddenly declare bankrupt, can they be sued for our final week's payout that never came?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> Our economy allows degradation. Uber isn't special, or exceptionally unethical. This forum blows my mind sometimes.
> 
> Corrupted by what? They're a business. In the West, businesses are amoral. They do what they can to succeed financially. For centuries a major factor is how well u can exploit labor. The fact that America politically, is highly anti-labor in recent decades is a successful cultural coup by the business class. &%[email protected]!*ing Exxon got one of their lizard kings to head the state dept here to make US foreign policy an arm of Exxon's corporate strategy. That's what corruption is. Uber is just what happens to be in the news. The whole economy is unethical. The rulers like it that way. Uber's just trying to win their little part of it. Their leadership, as do many Western business leaders, believe they should pay labor the least amount possible while still able to keep workers. They consider that ethical. I hope regular people eventually realize the implications of that. Uber isn't special. All that's unethical about them is normal to the Western business class. That has global repercussions.
> Trump will save us
> ...


Exxon is a Wonderful company.
An American company.
Unlike Royal Dutch Shell
Or British Petroleum.

One of the Last few American Major oil companies.



Strange Fruit said:


> Our economy allows degradation. Uber isn't special, or exceptionally unethical. This forum blows my mind sometimes.
> 
> Corrupted by what? They're a business. In the West, businesses are amoral. They do what they can to succeed financially. For centuries a major factor is how well u can exploit labor. The fact that America politically, is highly anti-labor in recent decades is a successful cultural coup by the business class. &%[email protected]!*ing Exxon got one of their lizard kings to head the state dept here to make US foreign policy an arm of Exxon's corporate strategy. That's what corruption is. Uber is just what happens to be in the news. The whole economy is unethical. The rulers like it that way. Uber's just trying to win their little part of it. Their leadership, as do many Western business leaders, believe they should pay labor the least amount possible while still able to keep workers. They consider that ethical. I hope regular people eventually realize the implications of that. Uber isn't special. All that's unethical about them is normal to the Western business class. That has global repercussions.
> Trump will save us
> ...


You will get a tax write off instead of a final paycheck

But Uber corporate will have Free Catered Lunch till the very last day.



Strange Fruit said:


> Our economy allows degradation. Uber isn't special, or exceptionally unethical. This forum blows my mind sometimes.
> 
> Corrupted by what? They're a business. In the West, businesses are amoral. They do what they can to succeed financially. For centuries a major factor is how well u can exploit labor. The fact that America politically, is highly anti-labor in recent decades is a successful cultural coup by the business class. &%[email protected]!*ing Exxon got one of their lizard kings to head the state dept here to make US foreign policy an arm of Exxon's corporate strategy. That's what corruption is. Uber is just what happens to be in the news. The whole economy is unethical. The rulers like it that way. Uber's just trying to win their little part of it. Their leadership, as do many Western business leaders, believe they should pay labor the least amount possible while still able to keep workers. They consider that ethical. I hope regular people eventually realize the implications of that. Uber isn't special. All that's unethical about them is normal to the Western business class. That has global repercussions.
> Trump will save us
> ...


You can sue Bernie Madoff also.
He would love to get out of prison into court.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Our economy allows degradation. Uber isn't special, or exceptionally unethical. This forum blows my mind sometimes.
> 
> Corrupted by what? They're a business. In the West, businesses are amoral. They do what they can to succeed financially. For centuries a major factor is how well u can exploit labor. The fact that America politically, is highly anti-labor in recent decades is a successful cultural coup by the business class. &%[email protected]!*ing Exxon got one of their lizard kings to head the state dept here to make US foreign policy an arm of Exxon's corporate strategy. That's what corruption is. Uber is just what happens to be in the news. The whole economy is unethical. The rulers like it that way. Uber's just trying to win their little part of it. Their leadership, as do many Western business leaders, believe they should pay labor the least amount possible while still able to keep workers. They consider that ethical. I hope regular people eventually realize the implications of that. Uber isn't special. All that's unethical about them is normal to the Western business class. That has global repercussions.
> Trump will save us
> ...


America is the only place on earth where poor demi- educated / pseudo -educated working class is the biggest defender of the oligarchy and corporatocracy where they have no share whatsoever. They believe that they are serving the nation but they are serving the oligarchy instead in reality. All they accomplish is a poster called " Employee of the month" which can be read otherwise as " New clown on the block". The great American dream is accomplished.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

"Ca$h4 said:


> a company that revolutionized the way people get from A to B.


Exposing the ignorance of society is revolutionary? Uber didn't revolutionize sh*t. Livery has been around since the stagecoach days of the 1800's. Uber just suckered in idiots to drive their personal vehicles for pennies and paid off politicians to rewrite transportation laws.
I don't care if you press a button on an app, make a call or send up friggin smoke signals to summons a vehicle for fare for hire. It's still the public paying for transportation. Did American Airlines revolutionize air travel because you can now purchase your tickets on line? Did WebMD revolutionize the health care industry because you now can get basic health information on line? What Uber did revolutionize was the ease of convincing hundreds of thousands to work for minimum wage. Hell, McDonalds throws in a free meal, workers comp, uniforms, tuition assistance, health care, corporate advancement, vacation pay, bonuses and still has trouble getting employees to work for minimum wage.


----------



## majxl (Jan 6, 2017)

all private Uber investors have already lost half their money and are watching helplessly the other half disappearing at an horrifying speed.


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

Leila Abboud of Bloomberg said:


> July 13, 2017 10:05 AM EDT
> *Uber's Napoleon Moment*
> 
> Since Russia isn't nearly as big a market as China, handing over to Yandex probably won't cut Uber's losses by much. Uber told the Financial Times it had lost about $170 million in the Russian market overall. Chinese losses were in the billions.


So, it seems ubernomics is still working to plan. The less they lose, the more successful they become.

Anyone ever been to a casino?


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

It doesn't help that revenue is/will be down substantially due to new accounting rules...also, have they already reached peak UberPOOL?

https://www.ft.com/content/74447ca2-6b0b-11e7-bfeb-33fe0c5b7eaa


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

effortx2 said:


> It doesn't help that revenue is/will be down substantially due to new accounting rules...also, have they already reached peak UberPOOL?
> 
> https://www.ft.com/content/74447ca2-6b0b-11e7-bfeb-33fe0c5b7eaa


this is a paywall article, not for gig workers. Read article or buy groceries?


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Ca$h4 said:


> this is a paywall article, not for gig workers. Read article or buy groceries?


Dunno if it's that either/or, but I won't tell anyone how to spend their time.

For everyone else:

Click on the link -> copy the article title -> go to news dot google dot com -> paste title into search bar -> search -> click and read


----------

